# How to quit



## Al1212 (28 Jun 2006)

How to quit

As far as the reserves go how hard is it to quit?  Let’s say for example you are on BMQ and one realizes this is not what one wants to be doing.  What are the procedures or restrictions about quitting and possible repercussions.  I am asking this because I was told many urban legends about how once you’re in you can’t get out and that they make it difficult for people to leave.  ???


----------



## Michael Dorosh (28 Jun 2006)

Al1212 said:
			
		

> How to quit
> 
> As far as the reserves go how hard is it to quit?  Let’s say for example you are on BMQ and one realizes this is not what one wants to be doing.  What are the procedures or restrictions about quitting and possible repercussions.  I am asking this because I was told many urban legends about how once you’re in you can’t get out and that they make it difficult for people to leave.  ???



You inform your chain of command.  You will then be counselled by your platoon commander or platoon WO to make sure you're not making a rash decision, and discuss your options.  If you really want to go, they let you go.  When they tell you to bring your kit in, you bring it in. All of it. Then you're released. If you don't bring your kit in, you risk a dishonourable discharge (5(f) release).


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (28 Jun 2006)

It is very easy to leave the Reserves as long as you bring in all your kit when you do so.  If you on a BMQ during the summer somewhere (Meaford, Wainwright etc) it can take a little while for your request to be approved and all the arrangements made, but we don't keep people who do not want to stay (unless they are in jail).

I suppose its good to have an exit strategy, but think postitive.

Best of luck,

2B

p.s. If you do go away for summer training and decide that you miss home and want to quit don't run away in the middle of the night.  This isn't Running Man.


----------



## misfit (28 Jun 2006)

What about Regular Force? How hard is it to quit that after you've signed a five year contract?


----------



## wookie11 (28 Jun 2006)

At least finish BMQ before quitting.
I wouldn't want to tell the interviewer for my future job that I didn't even finish the basic training before quitting.


----------



## kincanucks (28 Jun 2006)

Al1212 - While on Res F BMQ look for a bell in front of the instructors' quarter and when you are ready to leave just ring it.  Oh wait that is a movie I saw. Follow the advice of MD and 2Bravo and you will be fine but try to stick it out as you won't regret it.


misfit - before BMQ very easy call the CFRC/D, during BMQ just put your hand up (simplified version of put a memo in) and after BMQ and before QL 3 again put your hand up.  After QL3 get comfortable because you are staying for the duration of the contract.


----------



## geo (28 Jun 2006)

remember, you've signed a "CONTRACT".  Contracts are binding and enforceable.


----------



## George Wallace (28 Jun 2006)

Pay attention to all the above points.  As already mentioned, usually one will have to submit a memo to be actioned by 'Higher' stating your reasons for 'requesting' a Release.  That means you will have to learn how to write a memo.   It is easier to get out of the Reserves than the Regular Force.  If you want out of either one, you will have to turn in all your kit; or pay top dollar for what you don't (It will be deducted from your pay or sent to Revenue Canada for recouping.).  In the Regular Force, if you run away - go AWOL, you will be sent to jail.  In the Reserves the same will happen if you are employed on a Concentration or Course.  

Remember the Contract that you signed.  In the Reg Force, if you signed a contract for three years, just guess how long it will take for them to process your Release?


----------



## misfit (28 Jun 2006)

OK thanks. I was just wondering what would happen if, for example,  two years down the road after QL3 is completed and I want out of the contract. I realise that it is a contract and I am bound to it...but I was wondering what the consequences would be.


----------



## NavComm (28 Jun 2006)

Maybe there should be a question on the application that says: how many things in your life have you quit before you fulfilled your obligation? Include promises made to friends and family that you didn't follow through on; jobs; sports or other activities and anything else you quit. Explain in detail your reasons. 

I'll bet most of the poor folks who didn't understand it wasn't going to be a cakewalk could be weeded out right there because most of them will not accept personal responsibility for being quitters. Sure as sh*t  rolls downhill, it'll all be someone else's fault.

The best way to get out of the forces during basic training IMO is to either VR or be so flippin incompetent they boot your sorry ass out. And if you do either of those on purpose then I don't want to work with you anyways. I also don't want to support you through social programs, but that's another rant entirely.

/end rant


----------



## exsemjingo (29 Jun 2006)

If you get in reg. force and change your mind, can I have your place?
Seriously though, decide first, then go Reg.  What the army is like is no secret.


----------



## The_Falcon (29 Jun 2006)

misfit said:
			
		

> OK thanks. I was just wondering what would happen if, for example,  two years down the road after QL3 is completed and I want out of the contract.


 You go to your BOR and you try to comprehend why they are laughing hysterically. After they calm down they tell your contract still has x number of years (as the shortest contract is 3 years, you would have at least 1 year left, or slighty under anyway), and to go back to the shacks and stop wasting their time. 





> I realise that it is a contract and I am bound to it...


  So Why ask the question about breaking it? 





> but I was wondering what the consequences would be.


 Not good, can you say "Would you like to Biggie Size that?" for the next 20 years.

You MAY be released before the end of you contract under serious extenuating circumstances, like you have to take care of family member because of death/severe illness/injury in the family.  You have a complete psychological meltdown, after coming back from a tour, or you become severly injured and are no longer employable in any fashion. These are a few reasons, I am sure there are others, but the point is THINK before signing that dotted line because in all likelihood you won't be going anywhere.


----------



## IrishCanuck (29 Jun 2006)

Make a pass at your commanding officer.


----------



## misfit (29 Jun 2006)

Well, I won't be quitting so NO you can't have my spot.  :rage: I'm sorry I even mentioned it.


----------



## GUNS (29 Jun 2006)

You must have some reason for mentioning it. If you are not thinking of quitting, why bring it up? The thought must have passed your mind at one time. If military life is not for you, don't stay. You will be miserable, which is not good for those that you have to work with.


----------



## the 48th regulator (29 Jun 2006)

Don't say sorry, Sorry is a sign of weakness....

There!  A taste of how instructors speak...well at leaste we used to...

dileas

tess


----------



## SupersonicMax (29 Jun 2006)

I think that sorry is more a sign of responsability.

Max


----------



## the 48th regulator (29 Jun 2006)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> I think that sorry is more a sign of responsability.
> 
> Max



I guess the sarcasm was not that obvious....

Thanks for the input....I think actions, not words show responsibility...but let's not hijack the thread.

dileas

tess


----------



## misfit (29 Jun 2006)

GUNS said:
			
		

> You must have some reason for mentioning it. If you are not thinking of quitting, why bring it up? The thought must have passed your mind at one time. If military life is not for you, don't stay. You will be miserable, which is not good for those that you have to work with.



Don't stay? I haven't even started yet. It was more of a hypothetical question. I don't plan on quitting and I can't wait to start BMQ.


----------



## Naish (29 Jun 2006)

As a reservist quitting isn't very difficult.

I was about to do my BMQ and really started questionning my reasons to join. I made a decision of deciding I would try BMQ and leave if I didn't like it. Later I decided I was better off not going at all. Eventually I called my unit and asked them for a VR. If you're even considering quitting, think about what you're getting into. I made the mistake of not being honest with myself, and here I am, a very few days before leaving for BMQ, getting a VR. Luckily, I do not think I will be punished as I haven't undergone any training, I just have to return my kit. I feel like I've wasted their time, and even though I've been pushing this thing for a good year, I'm still not ready for it. Just be well informed of what you're getting into, if you even think of quitting, take a step back and look over all you've done and will be doing. Joining the Canadian Forces is not a decision that should be taken lightly.


----------



## Bobbyoreo (29 Jun 2006)

Even for the Reg force getting out is ...SOMETIMES...easy. Just know that if you cancel your contract you well not have anything paid for..ie your move back to mom and dads and they can make your life hell...sometimes. It really all depends on what your reason is.


----------



## CallOfDuty (29 Jun 2006)

A good buddy of mine joined the air force as a traffic tech..........after about a year or a little more in, he was sick of living in Trenton, told his CoC how homesick he was etc etc etc............they let him go.  No problems.  Apparently they were quite understanding and easy about it. 
  Cheers
Me


----------



## geo (30 Jun 2006)

CallOfDuty said:
			
		

> A good buddy of mine joined the air force as a traffic tech..........after about a year or a little more in, he was sick of living in Trenton, told his CoC how homesick he was etc etc etc............they let him go.  No problems.  Apparently they were quite understanding and easy about it.
> Cheers
> Me



If the CF has invested lots of money into your training and the trade is down and out - shortstaffed, they may not be so understanding.


----------



## Springroll (30 Jun 2006)

Why even ask how to quit if you have no intentions of doing so?
Seem's a little odd to me  :

The way I see it, quitting is the easy way out. 
You signed a contract, now buck up and fulfill your end of the bargain.
There should not be any option of quitting. 

If someone is willing to quit this after signing a contract, then what else are they not willing to work for?


----------



## misfit (30 Jun 2006)

So Springroll, you've never asked a hypothetical question before just because you were curious and trying to be well informed? It means nothing.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (30 Jun 2006)

I have to throw in my .02 here. 

If you're thinking about quitting before you've even joined, please dont waste the military's time or money.  There is a backlog of people trying to get in who REALLY want to join and are sure about that. You could be taking up valuable space in the lineup that would be better served by getting a real keen person in the pipeline.


----------



## misfit (30 Jun 2006)

My posts on this topic have been completely misunderstood.


----------



## the 48th regulator (30 Jun 2006)

Do you really blame the misunderstanding??

We are a volunteer Military.  One which has been very hard for some to get in.  It becomes, and always is a passion.

And here you ask how easy is it to quit?

Maybe you are misunderstanding that passion.

dileas

tess


----------



## Springroll (30 Jun 2006)

misfit said:
			
		

> So Springroll, you've never asked a hypothetical question before just because you were curious and trying to be well informed? It means nothing.



Well, I don't see the point in being well informed on how to quit. 
That just shows me that maybe you do not have the same level of passion for this as some of us do.
This has been something that I have wanted to do since I was 14....that is 14 years of desire for this, and to have you come on here and ask how to quit, even though you say you don't want to, well for me, it's almost like a slap in the face.

If someone wants to quit, then fine, do so before you leave so that someone else who really, really, REALLY want this, can go in your place.


----------



## George Wallace (30 Jun 2006)

Misunderstandings?  That is where he Military trains you to be "Clear and Concise" so that there can be very little misunderstanding of what is said.  When statements as those at the start of this post leave too much to the interpretation of the reader, confusion arises as a result.


----------



## CDNBlackhawk (30 Jun 2006)

Misfit has repeated Numerous of times, that her question was hypothetical,  Leave it at that guys and gals, even if  she is unsure, their isn't many who are completely sure they will like the forces or what their doing when they join, so its good to know what your options are.

And Springroll, i don't think you should have any say on whether or not people should be able to quit or not until you have completed all your training, especially basic training. you will see people come from all walks of life, and i would rather have people quit when they know they don't want to be their then to have someone forced to stay and end up being dead weight and useless because they cant get their head into.it.


----------



## Springroll (30 Jun 2006)

*CDN*Blackhawk said:
			
		

> And Springroll, i don't think you should have any say on whether or not people should be able to quit or not until you have completed all your training, especially basic training. you will see people come from all walks of life, and i would rather have people quit when they know they don't want to be their then to have someone forced to stay and end up being dead weight and useless because they cant get their head into.it.



That is why I said in my previous post to quit before you even leave.
Be 110% sure this is something that you want to do or don't take the offer. 
It is that simple.

BTW, misfit is male, not female.


----------



## misfit (30 Jun 2006)

"And here you ask how easy is it to quit?"

No. I never asked that. Exactly the type of confusion I was talking about. 

I'm not defending myself anymore here. I'm going to BMQ and I can't fu**ing wait. I'll be letting my actions speak from now on.


----------



## the 48th regulator (30 Jun 2006)

and with that I will quit allowing anymore posts...

locked

dileas

tess


----------

